

Interview with Oculus founder and CEO - jayant123
http://www.theverge.com/2014/3/25/5547884/interview-oculus-founder-says-facebook-deal-will-make-virtual-reality

======
AndyBaker
"WE'RE A ROCKET, AND WE JUST ATTACHED OURSELVES TO AN EVEN BIGGER ROCKET."

No, you've given your rocket to someone else. They control the flightpath now.
You're just along for the ride.

